# Tegu transportation



## Dana C (Apr 4, 2012)

It is almost warm enough for "outings" to the park, Petsmart etc. Naturally I will need something to carry either Gordo or Kinabo in.
What does everyone use for toting a big lizard around in? It has to be able to fit in the seat next to me in my pickup truck by the way.

Thanks in advance for your help.:shy:


----------



## james.w (Apr 4, 2012)

I used a Rubbermaid tub when I took my tegu to the vet.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nylon Pet Carriers

Hey Dana, 

Here's a link for ya. 

I use these as sleepers and carriers. They're durable, easy to carry and will fold up nicely when not in use. Because they are nylon, they have a nice tendency to "give" and conform to tighter spaces in vehicles. The nylon material makes for an easy clean up should they have an accident on the way to an outing. 

There's a nice variety of sizes as well. My 24x36x24 is large enough for my 10 lb. b&w and fits nicely in the back seat of my Audi S4. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## AP27 (Apr 4, 2012)

I use a large cat kennel for mine. Fits sideways on the passenger seat pretty comfortably.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 4, 2012)

I use a big pet taxi with a towel inside and draped over the top.


----------



## got10 (Apr 4, 2012)

I had to take Gonzo, Big mama, Red and Big boy on they're annual vet check and decided to make them all for the same time( saves as a single appointment charge as opposed to a separate charge for each visit).Anyways I had room in the carrier tub for only three since they had grown TONS since the first time I had them to the vets office . So i had to put three in the tub and place Big Mama in a baby carrier. You know the type that slings to your front. I got the strangest looks from the people. You had the people with the pocket pups , the cat ladies and the run of the mill conventional garden variety pets. And when i walk in everyone just stared and went silent. You could cut the tension with a knife it was so thick like I had a bomb strapped to my body or something
Well there was no place to sit on the bench in the office so i sat down next to a very nice older woman whom pulled her dog onto her lap, looked at Big Mama , looked at me and with the straightest most sincere face said " You seem like a very handsome man,but seeing your child' I would say that your wife is one ugly a$$ woman"
The vets office just erupted in laughter.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to use a ferret carrier, but then Kodo outgrew it so I upgraded to a cat/small dog carrier that can hold animals up to 22 pounds. I sometimes chuck a towel in there so he can "burrow" if he wants to.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 4, 2012)

I found some 36" duffel bags ranging from$20 to $50 at Wal Mart which look like they would work. I will glue a very thin piece of ply wood to the bottom so the floor will be rigid. I can leave it partially unzipped for air and since it will sit beside me I can monitor my boy.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 4, 2012)

i dont see why u would need transport if u had a friend with u they could just hold the tegu


----------



## Dana C (Apr 4, 2012)

I am retired and most people over 60 would freak at the idea. Also Idaho is the ignorance capitol of the U.S. in some respects. The main reason would be I don't want to depend on a friend or anyone else to hold a very squirmy large lizard who doesn't know and trust the holder.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 4, 2012)

Also, lizards that large may need to be contained if they get scared or panicked. Being stuck in a large public area with an angry tegu wouldn't be pleasant.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 5, 2012)

Exactly.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dana C said:
 

> I found some 36" duffel bags ranging from$20 to $50 at Wal Mart which look like they would work. I will glue a very thin piece of ply wood to the bottom so the floor will be rigid. I can leave it partially unzipped for air and since it will sit beside me I can monitor my boy.



Before you start gluing things, they make nice duffles that have a rigid floor, but I've never come across any at Wal-mart with that type of design.

Speaking if which, I'd be wary of the ones at Wal-mart. I've had two that haven't lasted very long because the nylon they use is extremely thin. I've worn holes through the bottom on both and they're just used for hauling my work-out gear to the gym. Lizard nails could easily rip these up.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 5, 2012)

I found one at Cabelas that is 36" and is heavy canvas. It has great reviews and I like that it is cotton canvas.


----------

